# Betrug-Geldwäsche



## FAUDIHEI (14 August 2012)

Angebot in Kleinanzeigen gestellt.Person aus Nigeria meldet sich.Hab interesse an Sache.Ich den Preis genannt und gefragt ob weiter Interesse besteht.Ja bitte sende deine Bankdaten,gesendet und dann die Antwort bekommen die Bank benötigt erst die Versanddaten der Ware dann kommt das Geld in 48 Stunden.Mehrere Mails hinundher.Mich im Internet,endlich-ich weis-schlau gemacht.ALLES Betrug.Frage: Kann mir in irgend einer Form Schaden endstehen durch die Kontodaten oder der Email Adresse? Sollte ich meine Kontonr. ändern lassen.


----------



## Hippo (14 August 2012)

Klar kann mit Deinen ganzen Daten ein Riesenmist gebaut werden.
Kontonummer ändern ist vielleich etwas übertrieben wenn ich mir vorstelle was dasa für eine Arbeit ist allen (berechtigten) Abbuchern die Änderung mitzuteilen.
Aber ich würde das Konto TÄGLICH überprüfen (wenn Du Onlinebanking hast) und sonst mindestens wöchentlich


----------



## Reducal (14 August 2012)

Man stelle sich vor, man bekommt unerwartet eine Summe gut geschrieben. Kurz darauf meldet sich wer, der behauptet, dass das ein Fehler sei und er die Überweisung auf das Konto X erwarte. Der Gutmensch überweist natürlich, bekommt aber als nächsten Schritt eine Belastung für die geplatzte Überweisung aus der Gutschrift vom Anfang. Da die eigene Überweisung dann aber ausgeführt wurde, bleibt der Kontoinhaber auf der geplatzten Gutschrift sitzen - blöd gelaufen! Außerdem kann der Kontoinhaber auch noch darauf warten, dass die Polizei ihm die Bude stürmt, da er selbst womöglich wegen Geldwäsche angezeigt worden ist.


----------



## Hippo (14 August 2012)

Seit wann können Überweisungen platzen? Das geht so eng zu, das wäre mir als Gauner zu eng


----------



## BenTigger (15 August 2012)

Die Überweisung platzt nicht. Das Geld ist weg.
Aber die Gutschrift kann storniert werden, da diese nicht unbedingt durch eine Überweisung ausgelöst werden muss.
(Lastschrift ohne Genehmigung und du bist der Lastschriftempfänger) Denke an die ganzen Leute, die ihr Konto bereitstellten und fleissig das eingehende Geld an Western Union weiterleiteten. Hinterher waren es aber Kundenkonten wo der Kunde aber gar nichts bestellt hatte.
Dann ist die Gutschrift plötzlich weg.....


----------



## Hippo (15 August 2012)

BenTigger schrieb:


> ...Lastschrift ohne Genehmigung und du bist der Lastschriftempfänger) Denke an die ganzen Leute, die ihr Konto bereitstellten und fleissig das eingehende Geld an Western Union weiterleiteten...


Davon war grad im obigen Post nicht die Rede ...


----------



## BenTigger (15 August 2012)

Das war ja auch nur ein Beispiel. Es geht mir darum, das eine Gutschrift KEINE Überweisung gewesen sein muss.
Lies dir Redus Beitrag noch mal durch.


----------



## Hippo (15 August 2012)

Ok, wennst 2x um die Ecke liest


----------



## BenTigger (15 August 2012)

Liegt am Rotwein... Ich tippe noch zu kompliziert 
Ich mach mal ne Flasche Beaulieu Lagarde auf. Dann kann man mich besser verstehen


----------



## Reducal (15 August 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Man stelle sich vor, man bekommt unerwartet eine Summe gut geschrieben.





BenTigger schrieb:


> Das war ja auch nur ein Beispiel. Es geht mir darum, das eine Gutschrift KEINE Überweisung gewesen sein muss.


Genau! Wenn z. B. ein fremdes Konto übers Phishing bedient wurde und der Kontoinhaber die Buchung zeitnah bemerkt. In dem Fall storniert die entsendende Bank womöglich die Gutschrift bei der Empfängerbank und das obwohl der Buchungsvorgang bereits am Konto des Empfängers abgeschlossen ist.

Die Banken erledigen heute Schritte, die vor einiger Zeit noch undenkbar waren. Und natürlich wird auch gleich das Konto des Empfängers wegen dessen "inkriminierter Handlung" sofort gekündigt!


----------



## FAUDIHEI (15 August 2012)

Danke an alle Antworter.
Bin Heute bei meiner Bank gewesen.Auskunft der Bank:Konto regelmässig prüfen,bei unregelmässigkeiten sofort melden.Kein Geld ist verloren auch nicht bei gefälschter Unterschrift.Man

hat 6 Wochen Zeit zu reklamieren.Der Nigeria schrieb mit anderer Email Adr.14.08.012 er hätte seine
mail Adr. verloren ich soll mich auf der neuen seines Sohnes melden. Haha.


----------



## Goblin (15 August 2012)

> hat 6 Wochen Zeit zu reklamieren


 
Nööö,bei ungenehmigten Lastschriften sinds 13 Monate. Sollten die Bankmitarbeiter aber wissen

https://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Bankenmärchen_über_die_6-Wochenfrist


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 August 2012)

Sag mal Deinem Banker, dass er den Schmarrn mit den 6 Wochen nicht erzählen soll. Gerne mit dem von Goblin erwähnten link zu den Kollegen von Antispam! (muß mich dort auch mal wieder sehen lassen..)


----------

